# saw this on PN - Lucky Aquarium in Markham [Sept.15-21] - Coral Madness - All Corals



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=199395

thought this would interest some people


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

didn't see that, too bad It's over today! oh well....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i find their size corals to be smaller than the corals @ BA's which is why they'd be $20 instead of 35/40 like at BA's. As for captive breed vs wild reef stolen, I have no idea


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

jewel-stavroula said:


> captive bred=better for every party.


Yes, but unfortunately, there are almost no (that I know of) aquacultured coral retailers in the GTA.

As for Lucky's sale, I would be weary too. Cheap is cheap, usually for a reason.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wooow! Menagerie will have them? 

You're the girl who works there right? (yes, THE girl, lol). You got the frogfish (or so the tag said...) He's a cute little bugger.

What varieties of coral will Menagerie be carrying? Or is that a secret Harold will be announcing?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Yes, but unfortunately, there are almost no (that I know of) aquacultured coral retailers in the GTA.
> 
> As for Lucky's sale, I would be weary too. Cheap is cheap, usually for a reason.


Ahhhh, but not for long 

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here but I have been working for about a year now on a business plan and have something in the works.

Check out my site at UnderTheC dot com


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oooh, looks good. 

Will you be working on other frags besides zoas? What are prices going to be like, or will you be the supplier for Menagerie?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Oooh, looks good.
> 
> Will you be working on other frags besides zoas? What are prices going to be like, or will you be the supplier for Menagerie?


Sorry for hijacking this thread, maybe we should've started a new one.

Yes I'm working on bringing in other aqua cultured corals and I'm in talks with a couple of different farms. I do have some Euphyllia frags that are now ready for sale.

I have not had any discussions with Menagerie yet, but have approached several other LFS and this interest just doesn't seem to be there right now. I think as more hobbyists insist on aqua cultured it will drive the industry to change (much like the car industry). This is why I'm positioning my business now for the future - eco friendly.

Zoa pricing - all frags no matter the color from 5-20+ polyps is going to be $20. This has been my pricing model for about a year now and has been doing very well and why I even considered taking the frag selling to the next level.

I have not done a whole lot of sales in the GTA as I have been focusing on other areas such as the east coast, northern ontario and quebec.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Any chance you'll be bring in ORA product??


----------

